
Koch Industries - kurmouk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koch_Industries
======
CathyWest
I keep hearing Americans refer to these boys as the "coke brothers". Is that a
jab at their petroleum cracking activities producing massive amounts of coke,
or do they actually call themselves the "coke brothers"?

~~~
grzm
Wikipedia is useful here:

> _" The Koch family (/koʊk/ KOHK) ..."_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koch_family](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koch_family)

~~~
CathyWest
That was the first place I looked, and by its descriptive nature it is indeed
useful for ascertaining that people do in fact say "coke brothers". But the
question asked was what the actual Koch brothers say.

